# My 46g setup is finally finished....need advice on rock work



## E82M6 (Feb 20, 2012)

Hi all, I am a new member to this forum but have been lurking around for a couple of weeks now. I recently got into the fish hobby and bought an acrylic 46g bow front with stand and light. At first I was just going to do the hob filter but decided after looking around the internet most people always upgrade down the road. So I went big on my very first fish tank. I drilled holes in the back for bulkhead fittings and spray painted my background on. Pvc piping with a block valve on the suction. I got a fluval 404, hydro 200w external heater, fusion air pump, ans all other needed plumbing/accessories. It was alot of work but well worth it now. So I have it all done I put crushed coral as a bottom and some rocks I bought from the fish store. The tank is so tall it looks empty. Any advice or ideas on what kind of rocks or just general ideas on decoration. Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

What kind of fish are you putting in there? It would make a difference in recommended aquascaping.


----------



## E82M6 (Feb 20, 2012)

I am going to do lake Malawi cichlids mbuna most likely. Not sure on exact species or # of fish yet. I am going to stick with the smaller of the mbunas 3-4". I am taking suggestions on that as well. Thanks.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

A 46G bowfront is pretty limiting with Malawi, but a single species of dwarf mbuna would work. 1m:4f of something like Labidochromis caeruleus or Cynotilapia afra Cobue.

Saulosi are great as well but they seem to be hard to find right now.

For mbuna, fill the tank to the waterline (or as high as you can) with rocks.


----------



## E82M6 (Feb 20, 2012)

Is there another species of fish you would recommend more for my tank size 36lx18wx20h? Another cichlid besides lake Malawi or even a non cichlid fish that likes height? Thanks.


----------



## leftieaz (Jan 29, 2012)

I found that using bricks in the tank gives you a good foundation to stack up rocks very high. I picked up 3 patio bricks (without holds) from Lowes for ~$2 each. I had two at the bottom with a gap in between and a 3rd brick on top like a pyramid.


----------



## E82M6 (Feb 20, 2012)

Thanks for the idea.


----------



## malady (Nov 20, 2011)

u could do yellow labs


----------



## Huskfan13 (Feb 21, 2012)

*** got a 46 bow front right now with 8 yellow labs and 14 demasoni. With a lot holey rock! It takes me awhile to even be able to count them.


----------



## sprigsss (Sep 17, 2003)

Demasoni, yellow labs, rusties

Or you could do 8-10 all male tank with mixed species. I've done both in a 46gallon and never had any problems with the fish. Started off with all male tank with different species and then lost all my fish in a 12 hour move.

Tank now has breeding populations of demasoni, yellow labs, and red zebras. If I would do it all again, I would probably not go the red zebra route in the 46.


----------



## E82M6 (Feb 20, 2012)

I think I have made up my mind. I already have 3 yellow tail acei, 3 yellow labs, and 4 red zebras. All juveniles ranging from 1" to 1 1/2". 
I am going to give a friend the yellow labs and get 3 more acei and 1 more zebra.
What do you think of acei and zebras?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

E82M6 said:


> What do you think of acei and zebras?


Since both mature at or above 6" I think they are too large for a 36" tank. Acei are even borderline too large for a 48" tank.


----------



## E82M6 (Feb 20, 2012)

I was wondering about that bc on this site it has some specifics of fish different than a book I bought. The book is Lake Malawi cichlids by Mark Phillip Smith. I know the acei's will get to big but I would assume it takes years to get to full size. I plan on getting a 125g in the future once I complete finishing my basement. So I will grow them out in this tank for the next 6 months to a year. I just picked up 2 more acei's yesterday so now I have 5.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Mbuna grow fast. As soon as they hit 3" I would move them.

For a 36" tank I'd do a single species of dwarf mbuna with 1m:4f. A dwarf mbuna matures at 4" or less.


----------

